# What are tracking statuses of VFS ?



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I submitted an appeal and it has been standing at 

"Application for xxxx has been accepted at the Visa Facilitation Centre and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs"

What are the expected tracking statuses ?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

rainbow84 said:


> I submitted an appeal and it has been standing at
> 
> "Application for xxxx has been accepted at the Visa Facilitation Centre and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs"
> 
> What are the expected tracking statuses ?


Does anyone have more information on this ? i have been wondering as well my status has not changed since i applied.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi

In our experience, appeals take months to sort out. The VFS tracking system will not divulge much info on the progress of your appeal. Our advice would be to contact DHA directly to enquire about a follow up.
Furthermore, we would strongly advise that you make sure you do not overstay your current valid visa while you await the outcome of the appeal or another application, as another rejection of the appeal or rejection of the application could leave you in a stickier situation of having an illegal status in the country.

All the best,


----------



## rue (Oct 1, 2014)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Does anyone have more information on this ? i have been wondering as well my status has not changed since i applied.


My status for my appeal remained like that for 5 months it only changed a day before I got my work permit .I had applied on the 5th of September 2014 and I got a positive response on the 23rd of January 2015.I was going to VFS collection counter every week since 22 December 2014 to inquire so they would forward my tracking number to DHA every week and on the 16th of January I received a call from DHA saying they wanted further information regarding my appeal which I gave on the phone and on the 23rd the VFS status changed to Adjudicated Application ready for collection .I advise that you go to VFS and talk to the manager it worked for me.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rainbow84 said:


> I submitted an appeal and it has been standing at
> 
> "Application for xxxx has been accepted at the Visa Facilitation Centre and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs"
> 
> What are the expected tracking statuses ?


Hi rainbow, 

There will be one dedicated person attending to your appeal. You need to find out exactly who is dealing with your appeal and politely apply pressure on them for an outcome. 
Try contacting Jackie McKay or the client service center [email protected]


----------



## Fritze (Aug 3, 2017)

*tracking statuses of VFS*

We waiting for more than a year now for PRP. To track it via VFS is a waste of time. All they can tell you is the time DHA received it tracking statuses of VFS 
DHA, same thing they overloaded with applications or, not in a working mode...
Dont know how to get real detail regarding this application`s status...


----------

